# List view on recordings with Hopper? (looking at Dish)



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

As the title says. I'm looking at getting Dish. I've got DirecTV now and disputes with them are making me leave. So I called Dish, got "full" costs, packages, etc. I was going to get 2 Hoppers and a Joey (wanted a Super Joey for more than 6 tuners, some how New customers have a 6 tuner limit. But anyway. I was getting 1 Hopper for myself and 1 for my elderly mother who lives with me. We've had Charter and DirecTV over the past 10 years. All the DVRS always show the recordings, text only in a vertical list. However seems the Hopper ONLY shows recordings in a icon/text based grid. My mother has a 27" SD TV. She has NO desire for a grid style recording list. 

So is there ANY way through folders, etc to make the recording show in a vertical list, text only up and down?

This is a big thing for her, big enough to not go with Dish but back to Charter. Ideas?

Also if anyone knows how to get 2 Hoppers and a Super Joey I'd like to know?

Thanks,
Xmguy


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Mods please delete this thread. No longer applies...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Thread closed as requested._


----------

